# Strong Hair học viện quân y giúp tiêu tan nỗi lo tóc bạc sớm



## avado Việt (6/3/19)

Liệu trình Strong Hair học viện quân y giúp tiêu tan nỗi lo tóc bạc sớm. Các bác sĩ và chuyên gia tại Học viện Quân Y đã tìm ra bài thuốc điều trị hiệu quả chứng tóc bạc sớm và rụng tóc, đó là viên uống Strong hair. Tóc bạc thường là dấu hiệu khi tuổi về già.
Nhưng hiện nay, nhiều người tuy còn trẻ nhưng đã xuất hiện nhiều tóc bạc, đây được gọi là chứng tóc bạc sớm.
Tóc bạc là do nang tóc hoạt động yếu, không được cung cấp đủ hắc tố melanin hoặc do các yếu tố di truyền, stress kéo dài.

*Thành phần Strong Hair *
Stronghair được bào chế từ các dược liệu thuốc nam, an toàn như; hà thủ ô, cao sinh địa, cao mè đen cùng nhiều loại vitamin A, B5 và chất bổ như biotin, L-cartritine, L-tartrate không những giúp tóc đen, bóng, khỏe mà còn làm đẹp da, chắc móng, cải thiện sức khỏe cho phụ nữ và tăng cường sinh lực cho phái mạnh.
Hà thủ ô; tác dụng bổ máu, thúc đẩy sản sinh hồng cầu, tăng sinh tân dịch, bổ gan giúp tạng thận sung mãn, tinh huyết đầy đủ, giúp tóc mọc nhanh, đen, da dẻ hồng hào, bóng mịn.
Cao sinh địa: được bào chế từ cây sinh địa, tính ấm, có tác dụng tư âm, dưỡng huyết, trị thiếu máu hoặc cơ thể khô háo do âm hư, chức năng thận kém, cải thiện tinh thần.
Cao mè đen; mè đen chứa nhiều axit béo cần thiết như omega-3, omega-6 và omega-9, giúp kích thích sự phát triển của tóc, nuôi dưỡng da đầu, thúc đẩy sản xuất dưỡng chất cho nang tóc.
Cùng nhiều Vitamin và chất bổ giúp nuôi dưỡng tóc từ sâu bên trong, để tóc mọc ra luôn chắc khỏe, đen bóng và mượt mà.






Liệu trình Strong Hair học viện quân y đặc tiêu tan nỗi lo tóc bạc sớm​
*Những sai lầm trong điều trị tóc bạc sớm*
Đầu tiên phải kể đến là thói quen nhổ tóc bạc vì nhiều người cho rằng, nếu không nhổ thì sẽ “lây” sang các sợi tóc đen khác và dần sẽ trở nên bạc hết mái đầu. Nhưng sự thật là khi nhổ 1 sợi tóc bạc, nang tóc đó sẽ bị vỡ ra và lây sang các sợi tóc đen bên cạnh.
Một khi những nang tóc đó không được cải thiện hắc tố melanin thì chúng sẽ vẫn mãi mọc ra những sợi tóc bạc khác. Dần dần, mái tóc sẽ bạc nhiều và ngày một thưa thớt hơn.
Ngoài nhổ tóc, nhiều người khác lại chọn cách nhuộm tóc đen. Cách làm này gây tốn kém và hiệu quả ngắn vì thuốc nhuộm rất nhanh phai, chân tóc mọc ra sẽ lộ là tóc bạc, mất thẩm mỹ. Hơn nữa, việc nhuộm hóa chất nhiều sẽ ảnh hưởng đến da đầu và sức khỏe của bạn.

*Công dụng của Strong Hair*
Ngăn ngừa và điều trị tóc bạc sớm
Cải thiện chất tóc, giúp tóc đen, chắc khỏe, bóng mượt
Bổ sung dinh dưỡng nuôi nang tóc, giảm gãy rụng
Phục hồi thể trạng tóc, giúp hết khô, xơ, chẻ ngọn

*Đối tượng sử dụng Strong Hair*
Người bị rụng tóc, tóc bạc sớm
Người có tóc khô, tóc xơ, tóc chẻ ngọn
Người bị viêm nang tóc
Người mắc chứng rối loạn dinh dưỡng tóc và móng
Để đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất, bạn nên sử dụng sản phẩm liên tục trong vòng 3 tháng. Sau đó, bạn có thể ngưng sử dụng để tóc mọc bình thường hoặc tiếp tục sử dụng để kich thích tóc mọc nhanh hơn.

*Quá trình hiệu quả:*
Tháng thứ nhất: tóc mượt chắc khoẻ
Tháng thứ hai: tình trạng tóc bạc giảm đến 30%, chân sợi bạc đậm màu dần, tóc dài nhanh hơn.
Tháng thứ ba: Tóc đen hơn đến 70%, tóc giảm rụng và dài nhanh.
Tháng thứ 4: Tóc đen hơn đến 90% hoặc hết hoàn toàn với người ít bạc, tóc giảm rụng và dài nhanh.
Bạn có thể ngưng sử dụng để tóc mọc bình thường hoặc tiếp tục uống để tóc mọc nhanh

*CÁCH SỬ DỤNG Strong Hair*
Mỗi lọ Strong Hair chứa 30 viên uống được sử dụng như sau:
• Uống 2 lần trong ngày, mỗi lần 2 viên (4 viên/ 2 lần/ 1 ngày)
• Thời gian uống là 30 phút trước khi ăn hoặc sau khi ăn 1 giờ.

*Trải nghiệm của khách hàng điều trị bằng Strong Hair*
Hiện nay, trên thị trường có rất nhiều sản phẩm không rõ nguồn gốc khiến bạn phân vân về độ tin cậy và chất lượng, tuy nhiên với sản phẩm Strong Hair của chúng tôi bạn hãy yên tâm tuyêt đối vì:
Avado là đơn vị được uỷ quyền phân phối các sản phẩm, phân phối từ kho sản xuất của Học Viện Quân Y, không qua trung gian, bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm về giá và chất lượng.
– Tại Avado chúng tôi có chính sách để đổi trả và bảo vệ khách hàng
– Stronghair trên thị trường thường có giá từ 280,000 – 320,000 tuy nhiên khi mua tai Avado chúng tôi bán đúng giá của Học Viện là 260,000, và hỗ trợ vận chuyển miễn phí trên toàn quốc.

Đặt mua sản phẩm Strong Hair học viện quân y tại đây: avado.vn


----------

